# Umm, thats the wrong room



## nick.pei (Jun 15, 2009)

Doing work at a school almost an hour from our shop consisting of data and power drops in classrooms and various other rooms. "Finished" the work today and going back Monday to terminate and test the data. 

Finishing up in the last room at 3:30 when a teacher asks why the class we were in was getting drops which already had pre existing drops and her classroom had nothing which was the next classroom down the hall. She said its marked on my wall on a post-it0note that I am getting a drop. After confirming with the paperwork/quoted work order it mentioned nothing of the room in question but the room which we were in was listed. Moreless a mistake on the school boards end in listing the rooms. Just too bad it was too late to get a sign off to do the other room which will now be T&M and if we had the correct info would have only been another two 50 foot runs of Cat6.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

nick.pei said:


> Doing work at a school almost an hour from our shop consisting of data and power drops in classrooms and various other rooms. "Finished" the work today and going back Monday to terminate and test the data.
> 
> Finishing up in the last room at 3:30 when a teacher asks why the class we were in was getting drops which already had pre existing drops and her classroom had nothing which was the next classroom down the hall. She said its marked on my wall on a post-it0note that I am getting a drop. After confirming with the paperwork/quoted work order it mentioned nothing of the room in question but the room which we were in was listed. Moreless a mistake on the school boards end in listing the rooms. Just too bad it was too late to get a sign off to do the other room which will now be T&M and if we had the correct info would have only been another two 50 foot runs of Cat6.



That's fascinating.


----------

